# Not so noob



## Richio (29/12/14)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum, from the East of jhb where good cig juice is like searching for hens teeth. Anyway awesome forum with plenty information, but I cant seem to find what I'm looking for. Been vaping with the twisp for a few months now and have only been using twisp flavours, recently found out that twisp flavours contain ethyl alcohol, so I'm looking for an alternative that will have the same effect as twisp flavours without the alcohol. Any help will be appreciated. Thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (29/12/14)

Hi welcome to the forum @Richio ... There is a vendor in the east of JHB .... Vapeclub is situated there. Contact @VapeGrrl or @JakesSA they will be more that happy to help you out.


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Hi @Richio 

Welcome to the forum. 
Congrats on the vaping - you are doing a great thing

Regarding finding juices without alcohol, most of the retailers on the forum will tell you whether their juices are alcohol free.

Bit difficult this week as many are on holiday, but when they get back in Jan, make contact with them and check out their websites. Some of their websites even say which juices have alcohol in them. I know SkyBlue does.

Check out the list of retailers on the front page of the forum and I am sure you will find plenty suitable juice.

There is another thread on this forum where members were discussing which juices had alcohol in them and which were alcohol free. If I manage to find it - I will post it below.

All the best

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Hi @Richio 

Check out this thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/juices-containing-alcohol.6116/

It has posts from several retailers here on which juices are alcohol free -


----------



## Richio (29/12/14)

Thanks @Riddle & silver, will be sure to check that out, particularly intrested in vape mob juices, but will get hold of them once they open. Any other flavours I can look at which are similar to twisp with regard to throat hit and viscosity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (29/12/14)

Richio said:


> Thanks @Riddle & silver, will be sure to check that out, particularly intrested in vape mob juices, but will get hold of them once they open. Any other flavours I can look at which are similar to twisp with regard to throat hit and viscosity?


Your best bet will be to try out different liquids, strengths and flavours. You may find there is something out there that you prefer over twisp flavours. which can even work out slightly cheaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Richio said:


> Thanks @Riddle & silver, will be sure to check that out, particularly intrested in vape mob juices, but will get hold of them once they open. Any other flavours I can look at which are similar to twisp with regard to throat hit and viscosity?



Hi @Richio

A good place to check out is VapourMountain.co.za
They are based in Cape Town and @Oupa (the owner and mixologist) has been making his juices for a number of years.
So it's a local product, like Twisp - but at a much better price - 
I have found his juices to work very well in all my equipment and they are not too harsh on the throat. Many of his juices are smoothe - like the Twisp juices - but some of his juices (actually most of them) are better 
He also sells 10ml samples for R50 - which gives you the chance to sample a few of the flavours more cost effectively.
I'd say go for 18mg if you were on the Twisp regular strength.

PS - are you now in Zim? The flag under your avatar says so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richio (29/12/14)

@Silver I've heard good things about vapour mountain, plenty flavours to choose from, guess I'll have to wait till the new year to order some test samples, and yes im in zim at the moment, with no e juice and back on analogs till I get back. Haven't yet figured how to change the avatar.


----------



## Arthster (29/12/14)

very easy just do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Richio said:


> @Silver I've heard good things about vapour mountain, plenty flavours to choose from, guess I'll have to wait till the new year to order some test samples, and yes im in zim at the moment, with no e juice and back on analogs till I get back. Haven't yet figured how to change the avatar.



Yip, as @Arthster kindly pointed out
Log in with a normal browser (not tapatalk) then click on your name in the top right of the page
Then select Avatar
Upload a cool pic. 300 by 300 pixels works best

Sorry to hear you have to be back on analogs but when the retailers are back in full force i suggest sampling a few juices from various places. You can try the locally manufactured ones which are cheaper and a few premium imported ones

Check out the E-liquid reviews section (from the home page) 
There are many reviews of the locally available juices from the members on this forum

All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

